# alll my pets :D



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

heres my little zoo
this is my russian tortiose chrissy i have hhad her for 10 years seh is 11 years old she is such a sweetie seh adores my cats and being read to








this is my 80 gallon tanl that currently holds just 2 goldfish a 2 year old pearlscale suffering from cancer and a 6 month old fantail








my crown pearl scale








and my fantail








this is my youngest kitty emaline who is now 13 years old and still acts like a kitten








this is Buddy he is brother to my other cat ginger buddy is 14 years old i got him when i was just 9 years old








this is my girl ginger i lvoe her to bits shes buddys sister she is also 14 years old


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

PS the date on my fish tank pic is sooo not right!!!
and now my button quail pictures of all of them! not many people know what button quail are they are the worlds smallest species of quial only reaching about the size of a baby chick full grown
first ill post a few pics of the babys i hatched
these one were only a day old next to a penny (yes a normal regualr penny)








this chick is a week old








this is one of my mated pairs








this is my favorite little male fully grown in this pic








one of my white males








my other white male lol








another mated pair








red breasted female








blue breasted female








cinnamon female


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

cinnamon female








cinnamon male








cinnamon female








cinnamon blue faced male








normal blue faced male








cinnamon blue faced male








normal bluefaced female








cinnamon bluefaced male








normal blue breasted female








cinnamon pied female








p.s all these birds are fully grown adults


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

im also rat sitting for someonewhile seh goes to collage hers a pic of her three rats im careing for








hope you enjoyed me "zoo"!


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Cute pets! It's always great to see goldfish in an appropriately sized aquarium .

I love button quail and have wanted some for years (I want Coturnix quail, too).


----------



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

Dude I dig your buttons!! Oh my God its been so long since I had mine! They are such neat little birds huh? I loved mine lol


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

@ swolek: it didnt start out htat way with the goldies up untill last year i had a super overcrowded 20 gallon with like 5 goldies,10 guppies and 2 catfish but then i found an awsome goldy forum, got that 80 gallon second hand for 40 bucks and im never going back 

@Oso: i adore the buttons they are so cute i am however trying to cut down on how many i have right now i have exactly 21 of them yikes! but ive been so picky about where they go and htat people are going to take care of them that ive only sold 2 pairs.
but in all fairness one person wanted them to live solely on wire (not good for there feet) one person insisted they could live outside in our winters(we have about 4 months of summer the rest is winter weve already had snow fall) and another person wanted to put 4 pairs in one cage(cant do that buttons are very terratorial and will kill eachother) so im jsut waiting


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

OK i have to ask - how does your turtle respond when you read to her? 

those quail are so tiny, I didn't know they came that small. That's almost like hummingbirds.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

@xellil:
when i walk up to her cage and she is sleeping ro has her back turned to me and i begin to read she automatically turns around and comes to the front of hte cage and stretces her neck out and tilts her head so she can watch me and she will litterly sit there and watch me the entier time one time i was reading a novel and i sat and read to her for 3 hours straight and never once did she move she shifted her head from time to time but as soon as i stop reading she waits a few minutes to see if im just pauseing or if im done reading them she will turn around and go back to her spot and go to sleep. if i start reading again she will turn back around and come back to lsiten i think its her favorite thing in teh world so whenever i have a good book i always read aloud to her she dont care what im reading so lng as im reading aloud to her. this summer i had chrissy upstairs on teh table to get direct sunlight and whenever my nephew had reading homework we always told him to read to chrissy and he loved it


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Now that is cool. She just loves to hear your voice!


----------



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> @Oso: i adore the buttons they are so cute i am however trying to cut down on how many i have right now i have exactly 21 of them yikes! but ive been so picky about where they go and htat people are going to take care of them that ive only sold 2 pairs.
> but in all fairness one person wanted them to live solely on wire (not good for there feet) one person insisted they could live outside in our winters(we have about 4 months of summer the rest is winter weve already had snow fall) and another person wanted to put 4 pairs in one cage(cant do that buttons are very terratorial and will kill eachother) so im jsut waiting



Yea I would be the same way. I had an "Arizona Room" *basically a big screened in outdoor area* and I had mine out there, it was a huge space for them to run around and do as they pleased, also had branches set up top for my Cockatiel and Parrotlets(sp) to fly around and hang out when it wasnt to hot, they all loved it. It was like a big ass bird room lol
Just dont let them breed anymore and youll stay at 21! lol I wish I could take some, maybe when I get my yard I will have to hit you up for a few!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I want a rat soooooooooooo much! I love them! Haven't had one for 3 years  Love your Tortoise too. What a cutie.


----------

